# Subwoofers Not Working



## CarSpeakers420 (Jul 9, 2009)

i recently had 2 subs in a sub sub box (kenwood 12") and a 600 watt amp (also kenwood) and the subs will work...but they will go off about 5 times a song. the time varies, but they will come back on fairly quick. Is there any thing i can do to fix the, or do i need to return to Best Buy and have the installer look at it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You do not give a lot of info here, like what gauge wire are you using for power? A thousand watt I'd suggest 8 gauge or bigger if it is "true" watts. Also the ground is it short and tight, no lose connection to the frame? Is it a clean ground, tightly bolted down?Paint removed from around the bolt hole?
What about the fuse holder, with in a foot of the battery? Is it the proper amp fuse? The fuse can melt the solder from over volting and still work but be intermittent,try swapping it out? 
Try hooking the subs up in a different pattern, hook them up bridged or not witch ever way you have it try another. Try only one sub at a time, of course do not turn it all the way up or else.How many OHM'S is the amp ratted for? Are the subs dual voice coil or not?
And lastly people who work at best buy get paid to work fast not to make sure the install is done properly, may I suggest going to a more personable shop. Like the local car store place, pay the extra money then you know who ever did it cared weather or not it was done right the first time. A little money for a lot of peace of mind. 
Good luck post back!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

RMS powers of both the sub and amp will be good.

Can you see the amp go into protection mode when it goes off? How hot is it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Are the subswoofers Dual Voice coil? if so how do you have them wired up?


----------

